# Coman vs Sterling



## Torros (30 Giugno 2016)

due velocisti che se non avessero questa qualità potrebbero fare al massimo i raccattapalle, vista la tecnica assolutamente nella media. 

chi fa meno schifo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

ad oggi sterling fa più schifo, da quando è passato al city non sembra nemmeno più un giocatore di calcio..coman invece pensavo fosse più scarso, mi ha sorpreso in positivo, cioè è veloce come hai detto te ma possiede anche un ottima tecnica di base, non è esclusivamente un velocista come sterling, secondo me è un gran bel giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ad oggi sterling fa più schifo, da quando è passato al city non sembra nemmeno più un giocatore di calcio..coman invece pensavo fosse più scarso, mi ha sorpreso in positivo, cioè è veloce come hai detto te ma possiede anche un ottima tecnica di base, non è esclusivamente un velocista come sterling, secondo me è un gran bel giocatore



Concordo.

Però pure Coman deve migliorare molto.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Però pure Coman deve migliorare molto.



Coman è un '96 ci mancherebbe che non migliori 

Tra i due non c'è nemmeno storia, scelgo il francese tutta la vita.


----------



## VonVittel (30 Giugno 2016)

Coman è un calciatore, Sterling è un semplice velocista


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2016)

Come fai a dire che Coman fa schifo quando a 19 anni ha già giocato in Psg Juve e Bayern dove tra l'altro ha fatto benissimo la prima stagione?


----------



## Torros (30 Giugno 2016)

anche Coman mi pare solo un velocista, tecnicamente sui livelli di Gervigno entrambi.


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2016)

Sterling è un cretinetto centometrista pompato all'ennesima potenza solo perché di nazionalità inglese (non è inglese per l'appunto), per quello che è stato pagato il City ha fatto una sciocchezza clamorosa, è veloce e fa sempre la stessa cosa, punta l'uomo e butta la palla avanti, arriva sul fondo e lì o crossa o se la mette sul destro per tirare; tecnicamente non lo trovo nemmeno eccelso, non si impone nemmeno fisicamente, è un giocatore che aldifuori della Premiere farebbe la fine di qualsiasi altro talento solo sulla carta che non ha mai combinato granché.
Coman è altra roba, tecnicamente è buono, ha un dribbling fenomenale, è pure veloce (cosa che lo aiuta nel dribbling sul posto) e non si risparmia di segnare qualche golletto ogni tanto, non è un fenomeno dai piedi sopraffini ma così come Payet è un buonissimo giocatore che sa giocare a calcio, forse l'unica cosa che gli manca è la scaltrezza in certi frangenti della partita, spesso fa sempre la stessa cosa o si intestardisce nel cercare la giocata o per l'appunto il dribbling forzato.


----------



## Torros (30 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sterling è un cretinetto centometrista pompato all'ennesima potenza solo perché di nazionalità inglese (non è inglese per l'appunto), per quello che è stato pagato il City ha fatto una sciocchezza clamorosa, è veloce e fa sempre la stessa cosa, punta l'uomo e butta la palla avanti, arriva sul fondo e lì o crossa o se la mette sul destro per tirare; tecnicamente non lo trovo nemmeno eccelso, non si impone nemmeno fisicamente, è un giocatore che aldifuori della Premiere farebbe la fine di qualsiasi altro talento solo sulla carta che non ha mai combinato granché.
> Coman è altra roba, tecnicamente è buono, ha un dribbling fenomenale, è pure veloce (cosa che lo aiuta nel dribbling sul posto) e non si risparmia di segnare qualche golletto ogni tanto, non è un fenomeno dai piedi sopraffini ma così come Payet è un buonissimo giocatore che sa giocare a calcio, forse l'unica cosa che gli manca è la scaltrezza in certi frangenti della partita, spesso fa sempre la stessa cosa o si intestardisce nel cercare la giocata o per l'appunto il dribbling forzato.



anche Coman va solo di velocità calciando la palla e rincorrendola, non è un dribblomane.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> anche Coman va solo di velocità calciando la palla e rincorrendola, non è un dribblomane.



coman non è malaccio tecnicamente, l'ho visto ultimamente con la francia, cioè nell'ultima partita ha fatto una veronica che gervinho se ci prova a farla da solo nel giardino di casa sua non ci riesce nemmeno, secondo me ha grande tecnica, deve ancora imparare a gestirla meglio ma ce l'ha, su sterling concordo


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

ho capito che veloce, ma questo mica lo si deve vedere come un limite, anzi esprimere la tecnica in velocità è la cosa più difficile nel calcio e lui ci riesce piuttosto bene, non porta solo palla in avanti sa anche dribblare bene, deve secondo me imparare a gestirsi meglio, a non andare sempre a 100 all'ora, ma il talento c'è


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> anche Coman va solo di velocità calciando la palla e rincorrendola, non è un dribblomane.



Può essere, se è veloce fa bene ad usare la velocità.
Il punto è che il francese ha un dribbling secco anche da fermo, sa tenere palla, sa difenderla, piccoli particolari di poco conto immagino eh?
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] come mai siamo così d'accordo oggi?


----------



## Snake (30 Giugno 2016)

piccoli Odonkor crescono


----------



## LukeLike (30 Giugno 2016)

Coman mi sembra un buonissimo calciatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Può essere, se è veloce fa bene ad usare la velocità.
> Il punto è che il francese ha un dribbling secco anche da fermo, sa tenere palla, sa difenderla, piccoli particolari di poco conto immagino eh?
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] come mai siamo così d'accordo oggi?



sarà un caso


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2016)

Coman altro pianeta


----------

